# I am playing Neopets: Treasure Keepers on the MyFace



## jcfynx (Sep 14, 2011)

I have yet to unlock the quest *â˜…LEAPFOOT AND TAKESHI'S HOT DATEâ˜…* in which our hero gets to second base with an aspiring young thief.

He is so shy and precious and twee, I imagine he would be hopeless to resist the wiles of this brave adventurer.

Is anyone else playing this? It's very much like the Steam game Recettear released last year, if anyone remembers that, where you split your time between going through _adventure dungeons_ to find many _valuable items_ to sell at your store.

So it's a cross between retail and stabbing things with a sword repeatedly.

It's pretty much great and I need more neighbors. :[


----------



## Tycho (Sep 14, 2011)

This is horrid.


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 14, 2011)

Tycho said:


> This is horrid.



All I'm saying is I've been helping bunny boy out for like his past three thief guild trials and he'd better start giving me some got dang incentive other than a few lousy experience points soon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 14, 2011)

ITT


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 14, 2011)

What the fuck NO. GOOD GOD NO.


----------



## 2112 (Sep 14, 2011)

lol i totally just read that and was like, "I don't remember doing THAT quest..."
I've dabbled in it, but I primarily just play for stress relief.  I love to see that Adam and Donna worked on it.  Generally, I just use the main site.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2011)

Can't you be something cuter?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 15, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Can't you be something cuter?



I think jcfynx thinks in terms of "fuckability", not "cute"


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been for serious playing this all day, it is just the most addictive thing. I'm going to have the prettiest little store with tons of cute little kemo shotas running through it all day.



Tycho said:


> I think jcfynx thinks in terms of "fuckability", not "cute"



Do the two have to be mutually exclusive? à²¥_à²¥


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay wait, I've been out of the neopets loop since...well, probably 1998 or so. When did neopets stop being _pet-like_?


----------



## 2112 (Sep 19, 2011)

B-but Neopets was created in 1999... =p

But yeah, like, four years back, Viacom bought Neopets from Adam and Donna and totally queered it up.  Like, there's shit on there that costs real money  now.  Like, "dolla dolla bill"; that stuff they give me when I spend hours wiping tables off for people with a cheesy "I hate everything" grin.  Everything Viacom touches turns to steaming feces.  It's just a shame that they took Neopets, too.  It was my life, man.  My babysitter made an account with me when I was six, so it just became part of my routine.  It may be shit now, but I'll be _damned_ if I don't still go on there every day.  It's awful.


----------



## Aden (Sep 19, 2011)

2112 said:


> B-but Neopets was created in 1999... =p




Whatever it was, I was playing it on windows 98

Also I'm not sure what you're going for by making your font smaller


----------



## 2112 (Sep 19, 2011)

Aden said:


> Whatever it was, I was playing it on windows 98
> 
> Also I'm not sure what you're going for by making your font smaller



Whoa dude, tone it down.  Nothing I said was intended to offend you, which is precisely why I put a smiley.  And as for my font, I find my font easier to read and nicer looking that way.  nbd.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 19, 2011)

2112 said:


> Whoa dude, tone it down.  Nothing I said was intended to offend you, which is precisely why I put a smiley.  And as for my font, I find my font easier to read and nicer looking that way.  nbd.



Ah, for most people, it makes it harder to read, sorry. :<


----------



## 2112 (Sep 19, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Ah, for most people, it makes it harder to read, sorry. :<



Aww, sorry!  I'll bump it up one from now on.  I just find it easier on the eyes. =p


----------



## Aden (Sep 20, 2011)

2112 said:


> Whoa dude, tone it down.  Nothing I said was intended to offend you, which is precisely why I put a smiley.  And as for my font, I find my font easier to read and nicer looking that way.  nbd.



Didn't mean to come across as angry or anything, sorry about that. I actually thought I was rather neutral. Tone is hard over the internet

But yeah, it's just harder to read because it makes the lines proportionally very long and the eye has to work a bit more to find the next line (ideal lines are about 60-70 characters, but it's hard to achieve that because of the fluid layout of the forum).

\typography nerd


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> Didn't mean to come across as angry or anything, sorry about that. I actually thought I was rather neutral. Tone is hard over the internet
> 
> But yeah, it's just harder to read because it makes the lines proportionally very long and the eye has to work a bit more to find the next line (ideal lines are about 60-70 characters, but it's hard to achieve that because of the fluid layout of the forum).
> 
> \typography nerd



ITT we only post in Futura Lt BT.



Aden said:


> Okay wait, I've been out of the neopets loop since...well, probably 1998 or so. When did neopets stop being _pet-like_?



Since they realized a good quarter of their fanbase wants to bone them.

I blame the Japanese for baiting kids into fawning over their sexy cartoon characters. No children's character is safe anymore.

Those people are the worst.


----------



## Aden (Sep 20, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> ITT we only post in Futura Lt BT.



Don't have it on my computer :c
Though I actually do like Futura typeface; certainly has its uses

Anyway I kinda miss old neopets. I would have gone back and made a new account by now if I didn't suspect they'd ruined everything. Is there some kind of "classic" version?


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 20, 2011)

a MLP version of neopets


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 20, 2011)

Neopets used to be ran by a Scientologist.


----------



## Flatline (Sep 20, 2011)

I was on Neopets for almost two years then I realized it was terrible.  The only thing that kept me from leaving sooner was the guild I was a  member of. Still have my account though, at least I think I do...



Aden said:


> Anyway I kinda miss old neopets. I would have gone back and made a new account by now if I didn't suspect they'd ruined everything. Is there some kind of "classic" version?



From what I've heard, people had a chance to "convert" their pets to the new ridiculous version (so they could buy clothes for them for _real effing money)_, but not everyone did. 
So there are still some "unconverted pets" on the site, but you have to be lucky as hell to get someone to trade it.

EDIT: I just logged in to my old account. God dammit FAF.


----------

